# I discovered a comfortable cot !



## Eudora (Oct 23, 2013)

Camper bed just not comfortable, so I bought a Coleman ComfortSmart™ Deluxe Cot and it is really is a great buy for around $90 (Academy Sporting Goods). Folds in half, so it is not easily transported, but uses reinforced springs like one of those anti-gravity chairs.  Comes complete with a pad that folds up with it.  Long too so feet don't hang off the end.  Slept great last weekend in it.  Worth a look. 

http://www.coleman.com/product/comfortsmart-deluxe-cot/2000009890?contextCategory=10072#.UmhiEhAs0do


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not a fan of cots, but this one looks like a good one.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 24, 2013)

I've seen some nice ones and can't imagine the level of REM I would reach in one at the camp.  Enjoy


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Nov 1, 2013)

I've had one for a few years, at the camp or when we have kids sleep over, my kids fight for the cot over the air mattress.  It's very comfy.


----------



## pinehtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow . I purchased 3 back in the spring for 40.00 ea. at Walmart.


----------



## micahdean (Dec 10, 2013)

Check out the REI Comfort Cot. I have laid on a few of these....as close to a bed as you're going to find. I just can't make myself spend $150.00 on a camping cot..whats the point of camping?


----------

